# Recommendation for Vise



## Esq1997 (Nov 17, 2020)

My cheap big box store vise finally broke down so I am in need of a more durable/professional vice. I've been looking on line and see that there are quite a few older vises out there to choose from. Locally a seller is offering a Parker No. 49 that appears to be in good condition - no cracks or repairs. The price seems consistent with what others are asking for in my neck of the woods. Wondering if anyone out there knows anything about this model vise or has any other recommendations for older models.


----------



## Timber MacFallen (Dec 2, 2020)

Esq1997 said:


> My cheap big box store vise finally broke down so I am in need of a more durable/professional vice. I've been looking on line and see that there are quite a few older vises out there to choose from. Locally a seller is offering a Parker No. 49 that appears to be in good condition - no cracks or repairs. The price seems consistent with what others are asking for in my neck of the woods. Wondering if anyone out there knows anything about this model vise or has any other recommendations for older models.


Food for thought:


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Dec 6, 2020)

Wilton or bust.


----------



## catbuster (Dec 8, 2020)

My bench vises are Wilton. My tripod chain vises, which are worth their weight in gold in the field, are Ridgid. I like Kurt mill vises.


----------



## capetrees (Dec 9, 2020)

I drink, used to smoke, no drugs and like fast cars and fast women.

Pick one.




Oh, wait. viSe

I thought it meant viCe.

nevermind.


----------



## medalist (Dec 10, 2020)

Find a good old one that's mechanically sound. Most, but not all, are not what they formerly were.
Find a machinists widow and you'll find what you want cheap.


----------



## jonshonda (Dec 29, 2020)

The problem with asking what vises are worth is that your location pretty much dictates the price. If you live in a location that doesn't have many nice older vises, the prices will be higher.


----------



## KerfWatcher (Jan 2, 2021)

Milhoff, all welded steel. ~$550 shipped last time I checked.


----------



## CUCV (Jan 4, 2021)

What kind of money are they asking? I have 4" and 5" Wilton I would consider selling.


----------



## joe25DA (Jan 5, 2021)

I was lucky enough to get my grandfather’s machinist vise. It’s a 4” jaw Columbian. 1940s made in USA. Weighs about 50lbs. Works perfect. If buying new the same advice I give on all tools, buy the best you can afford. Wilton makes the best. The bullet vises are top quality made in USA. My dad had one at the shop in the maintenance department and it was used hard for 30 years. They do make a cheaper line but it is made overseas. We have a Rigid vise at work and it sure seems as tough as the Wilton, made in USA or Germany. If it’s from a box store you might as well just buy a harbor freight one cause it’s the same Chinese quality but at least you paying what it’s worth. I’d look for a used one. Older craftsman, columbian, starret. Those were all USA made from real iron not recycled Honda pilots. There’s plenty of other brands too from years ago that still have a lot of work left in them. I look at where a tool is made, USA, Germany, Japan, Norway, Sweden, Switzerland. Any vise coming from those places will be a good one


----------



## cookies (Jan 5, 2021)

pretty much any pre 70's us made vise should be made of great steel, plan on 1.00 a lb in fair to poor condition, good condition triple that number or more. Be prepared to drive immediately to get a good one because shipping gets crazy and these things sell very well even when priced strongly. Current stuff is mostly all cast from chinese trash steel that has flooded the markets for several decades, expect to spend 4-500 on the low end for one made from decent steel. I cried when i purchased mine both in happiness and sadness due to it being a lifetime purchase and the price. Keep telling yourself you only have to buy it once...if buying new Wilton is your best choice and I highly recommend one that not only swivels but also rotates and has pipe jaws...those become very handy things to use.


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Mar 11, 2021)

medalist said:


> Find a good old one that's mechanically sound. Most, but not all, are not what they formerly were.
> Find a machinists widow and you'll find what you want cheap.


Seriously under rated advice. A buddy sent me a few pics of his grandpas shed after he passed. He asked if I wanted anything. His grandpa was a machinist for nasa. That’s how I got my Wilton for free.


----------



## michael j (Mar 14, 2021)

Timber MacFallen said:


> Food for thought:



I watched that video a couple weeks ago. Definitely food for thought. Surprising the repaired one held where it'd been fixed.


----------



## joe25DA (Mar 14, 2021)

michael j said:


> I watched that video a couple weeks ago. Definitely food for thought. Surprising the repaired one held where it'd been fixed.


I was too. His homemade vise was impressive


----------



## president (Mar 14, 2021)

joe25DA said:


> I was too. His homemade vise was impressive


a ( record ) vise from England,is a great old squeeze
the factory was bombed in ww2,and another brand ( paramore )
took it place for awhile!


----------



## furb (Mar 14, 2021)

Parker’s were good. Hit the flea markets too. You never know what you will find.


----------



## furb (Mar 14, 2021)

$60 never used. Contractor got a pile of tools as partial payment for work done on the house.


----------



## furb (Mar 14, 2021)

$100 for the vise, bench and a jet grinder.


----------



## joe25DA (Mar 14, 2021)

furb said:


> $60 never used. Contractor got a pile of tools as partial payment for work done on the house.
> View attachment 894862


That’s a find right there


----------



## furb (Mar 14, 2021)

joe25DA said:


> That’s a find right there


You should have seen the other stuff he had. He didn’t have room to keep everything and I didn’t have room to buy more. I got a Wilton from the scrap yard with a good swivel base for that one.


----------



## joe25DA (Mar 14, 2021)

Forgot I had this. Wilton power arm jr. these were pretty popular on the site a few years ago. I made the bracket out of erector set angle iron to fit bar studs of multiple saws. Still haven’t bolted it to my pexto bench


----------



## joe25DA (Mar 14, 2021)

furb said:


> You should have seen the other stuff he had. He didn’t have room to keep everything and I didn’t have room to buy more. I got a Wilton from the scrap yard with a good swivel base for that one.


I’ve gotten awesome tools from the scrap yard. Half the guys going there are junkies with trucks that should stay at the yard. They will scrap anything when most of it has value way above its scrap weight. Always on the look at the yard. As long as you ask the guys first. Just scale you out for the weight


----------



## furb (Mar 14, 2021)

joe25DA said:


> I’ve gotten awesome tools from the scrap yard. Half the guys going there are junkies with trucks that should stay at the yard. They will scrap anything when most of it has value way above its scrap weight. Always on the look at the yard. As long as you ask the guys first. Just scale you out for the weight


This might be getting off topic but I found a pedal in a roll off that went to this. I ended up getting everything that goes with this except the inserts for the three jaw and the dies. The main housing was broken but I had it welded. Found the 811A dies a few weeks before and a few months later a nice motor housing. Commercial service to rental companies and big industry produced the good modern tools. I worked on their equipment on rain days and Saturdays so I had free run. The junkies working at the yard didn’t know what anything was and ended up destroying a lot. They close permanently during COVID. All the dopers wouldn’t come back to work with the extra $600 a week so he sold all the equipment but kept the license and is keeping the property for now.


----------

